
College Admissions in a Covid Year: SATs Are Out, Personal Stories Are In - Bostonian
https://www.wsj.com/articles/college-admissions-in-a-covid-year-sats-are-out-personal-stories-are-in-11600315272
======
Bostonian
ungated: [https://archive.is/qCy81](https://archive.is/qCy81) .

SAT scores along with high school grades predict college grades and graduation
rates. There is no reason to believe that subjective evaluations of personal
stories that may be fabricated or written by someone else are predictive of
the ability to do college work.

